# Angels and Amano's



## JohnC (20 Aug 2013)

I'm pretty sure i know the answer to this one, since the Angels are renowned for sticking anything they can in their mouths and predation of cardinals....

But....

I've got a tank with three medium angels that I want to put amano's in. The tank is going to have a full tear down and scape.

Chances of BIG amano's surviving in a heavily planted tank? and still be worth the effort for the algae busting?

Additionally I am planning to add in some fully grown out lamp eyes. Will they get eaten like cardinals would?

Otos?

Best Regards,
John


----------



## Michael W (20 Aug 2013)

I have had Amano shrimps with angels (5 to be precise as i was breeding them) without a problem. The amanos even scared off my angels and I had them for 3 years until my Apistogramma Hongsloi came along and decided he wanted shrimp buffet. Its all down to the fish's own personality.I believe Lamp eyes could get eaten by angels. Otos are safe.


----------



## Nat N (20 Aug 2013)

Amanos are very confident, quick and even slightly "aggressive" shrimps. They will not take any nonsense. The only worry is their size and the size of you Angels mouths... Even with this in mind, healthy Amanos are very quick. Heavy planting is a big help, too. Personally, I would try! I would add not one or two but at least half a dozen of full size Amanos (they will feel encouraged by presence of their own). To be honest, my first thought was that Amanos may become a bit of an "irritation factor" for your Angels as they tend to use anything (including tank mates) as a sitting on / convenient place to rest on.


----------



## Tim Harrison (20 Aug 2013)

I've kept medium sized angels and largish Amanos in the same tank without any problems. Just take a look their namesakes scapes; all his tanks contain Amano shrimp even the ones with big angels in...apparently.


----------



## JohnC (20 Aug 2013)

Yeah that is why I kind of came here rather then dismissing the idea from the initial google search "Amano's with Angel Fish". I have a bunch of massive amano's to use too so i'm sure they are even a touch too big for the angel mouths.

Otos - great.

The lampeyes are the biggest i've ever seen too. Fully mature adults.

I've been seeking advice on angels from various places and been told i should take the angels out of the tank before introducing the lamp eyes and other fish/shrimp. That way they don't just see this new entrant to the tank as food. Any more tips Re:angels and smaller fish?


----------



## Michael W (20 Aug 2013)

I personally house my group of angels with Rummynose Tetras which are quite big. However, for a smaller fish I suggest Lemon Tetras, due to their body shapes an Angel could not eat them. I have tried bleeding heart tetras with success but I found them to be too nippy so I returned them. Hatchet fish will also work and I think you can get away with X Ray Tetras but I can't say for sure.


----------



## JohnC (20 Aug 2013)

There are an existing group of black phantoms and black widow tetra in there just now, i just wanted to relocate these lampeyes into that tank while removing the livebreeders and a monstrous red tailed shark.


----------



## Michael W (20 Aug 2013)

Ah ok sorry about that, thought you were setting up a new tank


----------



## JohnC (20 Aug 2013)

Michael W said:


> Ah ok sorry about that, thought you were setting up a new tank


 
it's a makeover


----------



## Mr P (21 Aug 2013)

I had amanos and angels together for about 18months and have had no problems.the amanos would sometimes stand their ground if food was involved and spook the angels.
 roy.


----------



## JohnC (13 Sep 2013)

Well there in now. Took the angels out first and introduced the amano's.

Day 2 - They are all hiding.


----------



## JohnC (16 Sep 2013)

Day 5 - they are still hiding


----------

